# Opening day of bow season:



## Treestander (Oct 14, 2002)

*“When a hunter is in a treestand with moral values and with the proper hunting ethics and richer for the experience, that hunter is 20 feet closer to God.”* Fred Bear


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Words to live by!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Aint no doubt!
<----<<<


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

Treestander said:


> *“When a hunter is in a treestand with moral values and with the proper hunting ethics and richer for the experience, that hunter is 20 feet closer to God.”* Fred Bear


Funny how many of the greatest men that ever lived were Godly men.


----------



## PerryQDM-MAN (Oct 2, 2016)

Treestander said:


> *“When a hunter is in a treestand with moral values and with the proper hunting ethics and richer for the experience, that hunter is 20 feet closer to God.”* Fred Bear


God always comes first....


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

PerryQDM-MAN said:


> God always comes first....


I don't hunt on Sunday's. Its God's day. I dedicate it to him.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Brian Berg said:


> I don't hunt on Sunday's. Its God's day. I dedicate it to him.


I've shot all my nicest buck on Sundays, I always considered them a gift from God!


----------



## PerryQDM-MAN (Oct 2, 2016)

Brian Berg said:


> I don't hunt on Sunday's. Its God's day. I dedicate it to him.


Your blessed and highly favored...


----------



## PerryQDM-MAN (Oct 2, 2016)

Check


hawgeye said:


> I've shot all my nicest buck on Sundays, I always considered them a gift from God!


Godly men give meaning to the word civility...and Sundays are a blessing, a day to relax and rest....sometimes my strongest prayers are 25ft in tree-I suspect being high in a treestand might give a slight advantage


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

hawgeye said:


> I've shot all my nicest buck on Sundays, I always considered them a gift from God!


Sunday buck,didn't expect to see anything being warm,but a gift he was..


----------



## PerryQDM-MAN (Oct 2, 2016)

lostontheice, post: 6073704, member: 61638"]Sunday buck,didn't expect to see anything being warm,but a gift he was..
View attachment 232127
[/QUOTE]
Congratulations. ..taking older mature bucks here in MI is such an accomplishment. ..nice buck my friend
May the Magic of The Whitetail
Forever Enrich Your Life
Perry


----------

